# Mystic: Best Of Breed Over Specials in Erie PA



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Way to go Mystic!!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations to you and Mystic! I'm sure there's some strategy to all this but I was wondering why he's not going to the LIGRC Specialty in February. I thought that was usually a pretty big show?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats! Way to go Mystic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Big congratulations to you and Mystic! I'm sure there's some strategy to all this but I was wondering why he's not going to the LIGRC Specialty in February. I thought that was usually a pretty big show?


I love that show, and would have signed him up, except that his handlers are going to Disney World for a quick rest pre westminster, and I can't leave my classes again to drive him there and back. Also Lushie's breeder is judging Sweeps, and I think it puts her in an awkward poistion for me to show Mystic to her. People do do that often. But I think it is on the wrong side of the grey area.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! Way to go Mystic!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Huge congrats for Team Mystic! He must be a special dog to be doing what he's doing from the 6-9 and 9-12 classes. I hope I get to see him in person someday.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mystic will have his CH real soon. Way to go!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!! BIG BIG win!! I'm so proud of you both!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Especially at such a young age!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yay, Mystic. Big congrats to both of you.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow congratulations! I would love to see more pix too! I love hearing of the process of gaining CH. It fascinates me...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello 1: 20 am! Quick shower, then time to start the long drive with five dogs. It's way easier to do the drive with a happy feeling. I took the goldens out to play in the enormous enclosed courtyard during the night when not a soul was awake, bc the manager loves them. We played in the snow - hopefully that will buy some sleeping time from them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.kurtisphotography.moreph...14&imagename=001_Sporting_Goldn_Bob_1372t.jpg


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow BOB as a puppy over so many specials! He looks so mature in his photo. Hard to believe could put on that much coat at such a young age. Have fun on the road to his GCh!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So relieved it was a major. The day before, the major broke for him.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It's been tough for a lot of shows this winter with all the bad weather. I think a lot of majors were broken all over with people not bringing their dogs to shows. Ours were both broken this last weekend. It didn't matter for me since Lucy always places second after her sister Caly. But it would have been nice to see Caly get another major. Besides once she finishes maybe it will be Lucy's turn.

What's your show schedule for the rest of the winter like? Are you planning on specific shows to get his Ch finished? Any plans for getting to that elusive GCh?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> It's been tough for a lot of shows this winter with all the bad weather. I think a lot of majors were broken all over with people not bringing their dogs to shows. Ours were both broken this last weekend. It didn't matter for me since Lucy always places second after her sister Caly. But it would have been nice to see Caly get another major. Besides once she finishes maybe it will be Lucy's turn.
> 
> What's your show schedule for the rest of the winter like? Are you planning on specific shows to get his Ch finished? Any plans for getting to that elusive GCh?


I agree it's been a tough winter. I was mad at myself for being on the roads, and really scared even though I am a Maine driver and usually fine.

Is Lucy in the same class as Caly? Sometimes shaking it up an entering a different class helps with that situation(?). It is great when a dog who has been on a winning streak finishes and gets out of town, lol.

Mystic is just a pup, so he doesnt have much of a schedule. He is going to stay home and play at least until March, and maybe do his CGCA. He is too young to be a special or work on his GCH, so we will just see if we can finish from the puppy classes, and if not with a specialty major. 

If he finishes relatively young, then he will have time to do his TDI and the library reading program.


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations Mystic! Mystic you really are a beauty!

Safe drive home.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so in awe of Mystic! Just when you think he can't get any nicer...he does! And he is just a babe too. One in a million and so glad you keep us abreast. Because of the harsh winter I am glad you are all going to have a few months off. Hopefully Spring will come and we can lay this winter to rest.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, he is home to play and have fun for a month, and then will try and snag that last major. I am really excited about him, and feel really lucky he has been recognized by the judges bc I think he is turning out nicely.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone sent a link to Novi Michigan photos : Mystic & his littermate Fuzz too: http://lsnell.photobiz.com/cart/photo_detail.cfm?photoID=2632658 .

I am not sure if Megora & Bertie are here too?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic turned 12 months old yesterday, so it is time for him to tear himself away from his girl friend Cady and show for two weekends in hopes of finishing his Championship title. His show is local, om May 17th, so if it doesnt become a major then we will have to hunt for one. He was a big bear puppy, but he has matured into a medium-sized "adult" with a heart of gold. 

His mom Groovy is very petite, but dad Presto is at the top end of the standard. Groovy won the National Best Of Breed- quite something. This is mama Groovy:


----------

